# Instaliing Ubuntu inside windows 7  in drive D error



## psaikia (Feb 5, 2012)

I tried to install ubuntu 11.10 in drive D by wubi (install inside windows). I have win7 in drive C.

Ubuntu easily installs in drive c , when in drive D , it reports error --- file not found .

Please help


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd suggest you to go with boot from CD way instead of Wubi.

Actually Wubi is not the right way to install, and it may break thinks later. And if you plan to use Ubuntu for long time and try it out really, avoid Wubi.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

psaikia said:


> I tried to install ubuntu 11.10 in drive D by wubi (install inside windows). I have win7 in drive C.
> 
> Ubuntu easily installs in drive c , when in drive D , it reports error --- file not found .
> 
> Please help



If you just want to try it you can install ubuntu within a virtual environment such as Oracle's virtual box and run it while windows is running.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'd suggest you to go with boot from CD way instead of Wubi.
> 
> Actually Wubi is not the right way to install, and it may break thinks later. And if you plan to use Ubuntu for long time and try it out really, avoid Wubi.



I tried to install directly , but the drives made by windows is not recognized by ubuntu and i dont want to format my win 7. 

Is there any so that linux recognises the win 7 drives . Coz m planning only install in drive d


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

You can't install Linux in NTFS, that's the reason Linux doesn't detects them. But it very well detects all your partitions.

Anyway why don't you shrink your D drive and make out some space (Say around 10GB) for Linux.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You can't install Linux in NTFS, that's the reason Linux doesn't detects them. But it very well detects all your partitions.
> 
> Anyway why don't you shrink your D drive and make out some space (Say around 10GB) for Linux.



If I format drive d in fat32 format . will it be detected by ubuntu


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, it'll detect(as a windows partition) but won't allow you to install.

The thing you can do is, shrink your D drive and make out some free space. And keep it as free space. And then boot Ubuntu from CD and select Install Beside Windows (On Free Space), and lastly verify that it selected and created partitions under free space before applying.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, it'll detect(as a windows partition) but won't allow you to install.
> 
> The thing you can do is, shrink your D drive and make out some free space. And keep it as free space. And then boot Ubuntu from CD and select Install Beside Windows (On Free Space), and lastly verify that it selected and created partitions under free space before applying.



i have four drives c,d,e,f  .
In c win7 is installed ,  d is completely free . e and f are not free.

I want to keep d completely for ubuntu. and is of 97gb.

so, what i have to do. is there any way without shrinking d.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Sure, if you want your whole D drive to dedicate for Ubuntu, then simply delete that partition and it'll become a free partition. Then go ahed and boot from Ubuntu CD.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Sure, if you want your whole D drive to dedicate for Ubuntu, then simply delete that partition and it'll become a free partition. Then go ahed and boot from Ubuntu CD.



i deleted the d partition , but , its not showing any free space.

the screenshot is this

*i.imgur.com/AXLHq.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

So is it now black or green??

I guess it's black now which means Unpartitioned. I've seen ubuntu doesn't detects Unpartitioned Space. Now create a partition there as free partitions (means green)

Otherwise do one thing, that would be much easy I guess, create a partition there and keep it as D.

Now boot into Ubuntu and select that D Parition and select tick that Format option, that'll do the thing.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So is it now black or green??
> 
> I guess it's black now which means Unpartitioned. I've seen ubuntu doesn't detects Unpartitioned Space. Now create a partition there as free partitions (means green)
> 
> ...



how will i know , in ubuntu which partition is d

I made the d partition and didnt format it.

*i.imgur.com/Wzx3e.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

See sda is the first drive of your drive bay. (i.e. first sata drive) I guess you only have one HDD.

So, sda1 = 1st partition, sda2 = 2nd partition.

See sda2 = 104 MB I guess that's Windows 7 Parition that the OS itself created (Am I right?)
sda3 = C drive
sda4 = D Drive (In this case it's E, as you deleted D)

Now to verify, the Size and Used will be same, as it's a blank partition with no data..!! 

Another way is the size, I mean your C drive is around 10GB right?? So that's another parameter to verify, verify the partition size of D.

And see the Graphical Table above, it shows partition exactly as you have created in Windows.

Like C is the first partition, D is the second and so on.

BTW which version of Ubuntu are you using?? Because as far as I know, the latest versions detect Unpartitioned Space (not sure)

Or as you said above, make it fat32 and under ubuntu you can verify it by Type.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

I cannot format in fat32 as win7 only formats in ntfs.
i am using 11.10 (64 bit).

I ll format in exfat n then see

This is my windows screenshot
*i.imgur.com/aVtex.png

and this my linux screenshot
*i.imgur.com/AYScN.jpg

Now please tell me which is my drive d


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

You can format the d: drive in fat32 fromat from win7.Click on start menu.Type cmd in the search box,press ctrl+shift+enter.Say yes to the prompt.
Now type *format d: /fs:fat32 /q*.Press enter
That should format the d drive in fat32.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

Neuron said:


> You can format the d: drive in fat32 fromat from win7.Click on start menu.Type cmd in the search box,press ctrl+shift+enter.Say yes to the prompt.
> Now type *format d: /fs:fat32 /q*.Press enter
> That should format the d drive in fat32.



I have around 97gb.
it says Volume is too big to format in fat32


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

psaikia said:


> I have around 97gb.
> it says Volume is too big to format in fat32



Well,i should have posted this instead of the earlier one.Don't format d: drive.Go to disk management and delete the partition d:.You will get about 97GB of unpartitioned space which will be detected in ubuntu's partition manager.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Well,i should have posted this instead of the earlier one.Don't format d: drive.Go to disk management and delete the partition d:.You will get about 97GB of unpartitioned space which will be detected in ubuntu's partition manager.



Sorry mate , it doesnt detect .

I have given a screenshot above some post.



psaikia said:


> i deleted the d partition , but , its not showing any free space.
> 
> the screenshot is this
> 
> *i.imgur.com/AXLHq.jpg



this is the screenshot


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

That is wierd.Seems like a bug in gparted.For now you can try installing ubuntu inside windows through virtualbox and you might be able to then copy these files into an ext4 partion through windows and then boot ubuntu separately.I'm experimenting on it.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

I dont know, what is happening. 
now when I am trying to install it shows this error.
its taking hell out of me.
ubuntu is testing my patience

now this error

*i.imgur.com/Bfeg3.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok see let me make it more simple.

For installing Linux you need to make min. 2 partitions...
1. / (spelled as root) ext4 /ext 3 (whichever you like)
2. swap.

But recommended partitions are...
1. /
2. /home
3. swap

Anyway, look, why are you getting into this screen which allows you to create partitions manually.

Doesn't Ubuntu detect Unpartitioned Space in the previous screen??

And yes Ubuntu 11.10 64bit detects unpartitioned space. Just delete that D partition.

Then while booting from Ubuntu CD, you'll see a screen where it'll ask you to install Ubuntu on whole HDD or Install on Free Space (Along with Windows) and Parition Manually (I guess you are selecting that last option which is leading you to this screen.)


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok see let me make it more simple.
> 
> For installing Linux you need to make min. 2 partitions...
> 1. / (spelled as root) ext4 /ext 3 (whichever you like)
> ...




yes you are correct.
 I selected the last option.
now what should I do.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

That's the thing, you should have selected install beside windows.

Anyway, don't need to go through all these again.

Just delete your D partition (Not from windows), on the screen which you are on right now (On Ubuntu)

Now create 3 partitions there...
1. / (root)
2. /home
3. swap

Make swap 1GB
Make / (root) ext4 and of around 30GB.
Make /home as ext4 and use the remaining space

NOTE : I stated this guessing your partition is of around 97GB (As you stated above)

You can allocate space according to your needs too.

For that I'm explaining the things below...

Swap is like virtual memory in windows. So peoples here have diff. opinions about how much space should they allocate for swap. It depends upon RAM and all. So if you have > 1GB RAM, 1GB Swap would suffice (Personal Opinion, Other people can suggest much space)

/ (Root) is the C drive of Linux. So allocate space according to how many programs(read applications) you'll install. In general around 30GB is more than enough for a Home user like us.

/home is the My Documents of Linux. Your personal files / folders / preferences config files and all gets stored here. This is optional partition. In general if you don't create this partition it'll be created under / (root) allocated partition.

But I'd recommend creating /home as if you format / upgrade your OS later, you won't loose your files. See, it's like D, E and other drive in Windows, you don't loose data while formatting the Windows in C...!!

Hope it helps


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

There is three options
1. install alongside windows
2. delete windows and install linux
3. something else

I selected the last option



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> That's the thing, you should have selected install beside windows.
> 
> Anyway, don't need to go through all these again.
> 
> ...



after making this partition , on which drive I should install linux.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

That's right, you should have choose "Install Alongside Windows". In that case it detects the unpartitioned space and creates all these partitions automatically.

/ (root)


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

*@psaikia:WAIT!!!,don't delete the sda4 partition if you don't want to loose any of your data.*Seems like gparted has miscalculated start and end cylinders.If you delete sda4 you will loose data from pro'lly e: and f:


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

^^Right, I didn't followed the image.

I guess you didn't created your D drive back right??

In that case don't delete that partition and create Linux partitions. Just go back and select Install Alongside Windows. In that case don't forget to select the option Review Partitioning Layout to verify your partitions.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Right, I didn't followed the image.
> 
> I guess you didn't created your D drive back right??
> 
> In that case don't delete that partition and create Linux partitions. Just go back and select Install Alongside Windows. In that case don't forget to select the option Review Partitioning Layout to verify your partitions.




now install inside windows is not coming

i deleted the partition of sda3 and its shows free space.
The first partition is ok around 30gb and the rest becomes unusable.
you cannot create any further partition.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get you. I guess you messed it up.

See if you still have D as unpartitioned space you will get Install Alongside Windows.

Anyway, you are saying that you deleted sda3.

See you can't create more than 4 primary partitions, so delete that /(root) 30GB partition and create extended partition.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

psaikia said:


> now install inside windows is not coming
> 
> i deleted the partition of sda3 and its shows free space.
> The first partition is ok around 30gb and the rest becomes unusable.
> you cannot create any further partition.



Don't do anything stupid.Gparted is bugged right now.If you format a partition right now,you will loose some data for sure.Format sda3 and say RIP to windows.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Don't do anything stupid.Gparted is bugged right now.If you format a partition right now,you will loose some data for sure.Format sda3 and say RIP to windows.



great as u said 

I lost windows


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey listen. I'd say if you don't want to mess up things, just exit from boot CD and boot again, and select not to write partitions on disk.

In this way you won't loose anything.

Better start it again from scratch and select Install Alongside Windows, if you still have unpartitioned space in HDD.

UPDATE ; Sorry, noticed it now.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

my gparted screenshot - just for the reference sake.

*i.imgur.com/qdcfX.jpg

How to imagine situations?

First I have a 100 MB partition which Windows 7 creates for no reason. Windows XP does not create this. Then I have a huge 146 GB C: drive. If your case is different, you can imagine this like - two C: and D: drives of 70 GB each. (To visualize properly, Ignore the 170GB at the end.)

All one should do is, resize the partition at the END. Create an "extended partition" and then create partitions to be used by Linux in that "extended partition"...

Take a look at the extended partition of mine. It contains 4 partitions which are being used by Linux. /boot, /, /home and swap. Usually, you can be fine with only / and swap. Or /, /home and swap. It's your wish.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Ya see..the above screenshot.

The first partition i.e. sda1 (100MB) may his Windows 7 System Partition (That win 7 creates automatically)

2nd One i.e. sda2 (146GB) may be his C partition.

And sda3 is the extended partition which holds sda5 - sda 8 (His Linux Partitions)

And lastly the unallocated space.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

psaikia said:


> I cannot format in fat32 as win7 only formats in ntfs.
> i am using 11.10 (64 bit).
> 
> I ll format in exfat n then see
> ...


Dealing with drive D: was a very very bad choice.

To everyone new, I always suggest to only mess around with the partition at the end i.e. the last one.

Also, you can have only 4 primary partitions. To have more than 4 partitions, you need to create an extended partition which can hold many more partitions. Each extended partition is counted as one primary partition. Extended partition is also called "logical partition" or "logical drive"...

Here is what I will suggest you for your next try.

100 MB --> Windows will automatically create.
180 GB --> C: drive.
200 GB --> D: drive.
So, that is 3 primary partitions.
Do this with your WIndows installation.

Now, after being done with Windows.
At the end you should have around 80 GB "unpartitioned space"...
Create an "extended partition" there through Ubuntu's installer. Then create 30 GB / with filesystem ext4. 45 GB /home with filesystem ext4. Remaining as swap.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

@ico, can you please correct me?? Doesn't gparted detect more than 4 primary partitions as in Win 7??

I know this wasn't possible in Win XP, but in Win 7 having more than 4 primary partitions is possible.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @ico, can you please correct me?? Doesn't gparted detect more than 4 primary partitions as in Win 7??
> 
> I know this wasn't possible in Win XP, but in Win 7 having more than 4 primary partitions is possible.



*GUID Partition Table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Take a look at this - *GUID Partition Table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

GPT is new way of partitioning if you have EFI. Not BIOS. GPT does not have the limitation of 4 primary partitions.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 6, 2012)

Win 7 also allows max 4 primary partitions.
You can create multiple volumes in each logical partition.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Ahh...I notice, that @OP have dynamic partitions. I guess he have messed it up much earlier while creating his other partitions.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

ico said:


> First I have a 100 MB partition which Windows 7 creates for no reason.



This is actually the boot partition of windows.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

@ico

Hello, I want to keep 100gb for linux

and the rest for windows with drives c,d ,e

how can i do that ?
please reply in detail as i m new to linux


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 7, 2012)

As he already said. Install Windows in C, and create D and E drive and create Logical Drive / Extended Partition on the remaining space. Now they would be recognized as free space (marked green).

Now boot into Ubuntu, and it'll automatically detect that free space and then select "Install Alongside Windows".

Though I messed you up badly, wait for him to confirm.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 7, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> As he already said. Install Windows in C, and create D and E drive and create Logical Drive / Extended Partition on the remaining space. Now they would be recognized as free space (marked green).
> 
> Now boot into Ubuntu, and it'll automatically detect that free space and then select "Install Alongside Windows".
> 
> Though I messed you up badly, wait for him to confirm.



Mate,i think he already deleted sda3.If that's the case then OP should first install windows 7 in his formatted d: drive.



psaikia said:


> @ico
> Hello, I want to keep 100gb for linux
> and the rest for windows with drives c,d ,e
> how can i do that ?
> please reply in detail as i m new to linux



Install windows 7 first if you deleted it on the unpartitioned space (d: earlier). 
Now after windows is installed boot into your linux.Delete the partition sda3.Confirm your action.Go back to the method selection screen then select the option to install Ubuntu in the unpartitioned space.Ubuntu will handle the rest.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 7, 2012)

I have fomatted my total hard disk and quite surely  lost some data.

now through windows boot dvd up I cannot find any drives.
I have to format it with gparted live.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 7, 2012)

You can also install Ubuntu first and windows later.Ubuntu's boot entry can be added with the help of EasyBCD.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 8, 2012)

my all drives are dynamic.

is there any way to convert them to basic without reinstalling windows


----------



## Neuron (Feb 8, 2012)

psaikia said:


> now through windows boot dvd up I cannot find any drives..



That can't be true.If you formatted the entire drive then you should see a huge unpartitioned space.Just to be safe install ubuntu first.Create a 96GB ext4 partition and label it root (/) and create a 4GB swap partition.

Then install windows 7 on the rest of the free space.Create a 200GB partition to install windows.Split the rest of the free space into partitions of 100GB each.Install EasyBCD.Go to 'add new entry'.Select 'linux/BSD' tab.Select 'grub 2' as the type.Click 'add entry'.Now you will have a boot entry named 'Neosmart Linux' along with windows 7.


----------

